# Trades In Greece



## MorrG (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, I'm interested in traveling around Europe and spending some time in Greece, working as a tradesman out there for six months or so. I would like to know what trades are popular (in demand) in Greece and if British qualifications (NVQ's) will stand over there?

I would love to hear from Plumbers, Plasterers and Painters who have worked in Greece or anyone else with any information about these trades over there


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*working in Greece*

Im sorry to tell you that Greece is not the place you will find work,before the crisis maybe but not now,we recently built a house and used many different work people,they have all been unemployed for years since,the greeks cannot find work so how can non-greek?The building trade is non-existant and there is no property market where people may be renovating property,no jobs,no money,the daily rate would only be now about 15 euro per day.An option for you might be something like..Diggers and Dreamers where you stay somewhere and offer your skills in return for food and bed,you can often learn new skills as well and meet lots of different people,you could work your way around Europe for 6 months in different countries.There is also the Whoofing site which is much the same.I have seen the above sites looking on Crete,Pelopenesose, Corfu.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

That's good advise from concertina, greece is not a good place to plan your working travels.


----------



## MorrG (Mar 24, 2015)

concertina said:


> the daily rate would only be now about 15 euro per day.
> 
> An option for you might be something like..Diggers and Dreamers where you stay somewhere and offer your skills in return for food and bed,you can often learn new skills as well and meet lots of different people
> 
> I have seen the above sites looking on Crete,Pelopenesose, Corfu.


Thanks for the response  I would be willing (and expect) to take a pay cut but 15 Euro a day is a huge drop and I doubt I'd even be able to survive on such little money.

People have suggested working for rent but I was really hoping to earn a wage so I could rent somewhere and do my own thing. I'm not interested in meeting people, I want to see Greece not make friends. 

Athens and Olympia are the two places that interest me most.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*work in greece*

As there is no work here the possibility of meeting people or making any friends wont be something you need to be wary of although sometimes we all need to turn to a person/friend to help us especially when miles from home in a different country and language.Desperate times visit us all.


----------



## MorrG (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd be travelling with my girlfriend so I'll have her to turn to in my moment of despair. It's sad to hear that Greece is in such a state, hopefully things will pick up over the next few years.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*working in greece*



MorrG said:


> I'd be travelling with my girlfriend so I'll have her to turn to in my moment of despair. It's sad to hear that Greece is in such a state, hopefully things will pick up over the next few years.


Oh thankyou MorrG,kind thoughts for Greece,we must extend them to Spain,Italy,France and Sicily as well, as there seems to be no possibility for work there either,they may also pick up in the next few years,lets hope so.meanwhile best wishes for your tour of Europe.


----------



## MorrG (Mar 24, 2015)

I was hoping to start in Portugal, go through Spain, down to Italy and then across to Greece but it doesn't sound like I'd get very far so maybe I'll put that plan on hold. I might look into Denmark, Sweden and Norway or France, Germany and Holland. So many places to see and I don't really want to leave Europe.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

I think you are being very naive even in the best of times if you talk about 6 months; 4 countries; travel and work all in the same sentence. 

You need to consider the difference between possible and probable. The chances of you finding work in 4 countries where you spend an average of 1.5 months each are slim and none and I believe slim left the building.

As I read it what you are really saying is you want to travel but can't afford to. So the bright idea occurs to you to work a bit to pay your way. That's just not a realistic idea at all, whether in Greece or Germany or any other country in Europe. 

How realistic would you think it is to plan to work for a month in England, N. Ireland, Wales and Scotland? Find a job each time, pay for a hostel while you look, etc. Then there is the question of why bother when if you do find a job, you will be working, not sightseeing each day of the week.

At best, you will only get work at a minimum wage which is not likely to be enough to do anything on other than barely survive. When people talk about working to fund travel, the best advice is always the same.

Work 2 jobs at home where you will be paid more and save up until you can afford to travel.


----------



## MorrG (Mar 24, 2015)

You misunderstood me, I would want to spend at least six months in each country and be away from around two years. 

I could easily manage to travel around the UK and Ireland, I'd use recruitment agencies to get work. I'd need a bit of money (£1000 would do) to get started but I could find a place to rent for six months at a time before moving on.


----------

